# الدفعه الجديدة من البجايم الشتويه اضمن لكم الجودة كما تم توفير بجايم نسائيه مخمل



## مسوقة26 (19 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الدفعه الجديدة من البجايم الشتويه اضمن لكم الجودة كما تم توفير بجايم نسائيه مخمل تلبيه لرغبه الكثير من العضوات ...

ابدأ ببجايم الاطفال الشتويه
ماركة v-kids تجي خامته ثقيله ودافئه وماتتغير مع الغسيل 





موديل بناتي متوفرة مقاس 2 الى 4 سنوات
السعر : 42 ريال​




متوفرة 2 الى 8 سنوات
السعر : 42 ريال




​متوفر مقاس 2 الى 6 سنوات
السعر: 42 ريال






متوفر من سنتين الى 8 سنوات
السعر : 42 ريال





متوفر من سنتين الى 7 سنوات
السعر 42 ريال
​




متوفرة 2 الى 3 سنوات
السعر : 42 ريال


بجايم اطفال ربيعيه 







متوفر مقاس 10 الى 14 سنه
السعر: 40 ريال





متوفر 8 الى 10 سنوات
السعر 40 ريال




متوفر 5 الى 8 سنوات
السعر 40 ريال






بجامة ولادية 
متوفر من 8 الى 16 سنه
السعر 40 ريال




بجامه ولادية
متوفر 2 الى 4 سنوات
السعر 37 ريال





متوفر 3 الى 5 سنوات
السعر 40 ريال





متوفرة من 12 الى 14 سنه
السعر : 40 ريال






بيجامه اطفال يتوفر عدة مقاسات
السعر : 38 ريال






بجامه بناتية من 4 الى 5 سنوات
السعر : 35 ريال
<CENTER>
بجايم نسائيه (مخمل ) 










































السعر : 70 ريال








متوفر لارج
السعر : 65 ريال


وهذي اخر حبه من هذا الموديل





مقاس ذبل اكس لارج
السعر 70 ريال





السعر 50 ريال















السعر 45 ريال





بجامه شتويه السعر 35 ريال





​
</CENTER>
<!-- / message -->
​


----------

